# Solved: Creating multiple users in active directory



## parvez9988

hi,

How can a we creat multiple users in active directory at once.I will be a difficult task by adding one by one user,it consumes a lot of time.Is there any easy way to complete this task.

Thx in advance


----------



## pensfan2085

You can do this by using dsadd user. EX: dsadd user "cn=bob, ou=users, dc=bob, dc=com" assuming the name of your domain was bob.com. After you have created this you can make a .bat file with as man user's as you want. You can also put pw or disable all account using this method makes hundreds of accounts in seconds.


----------



## Squashman

Lots of ways to bulk import users into Active Directory. Some retail programs you can buy that aren't to expensive otherwise you have to learn to script it.

There is a nice program from JoeWare that can do alot of AD mod stuff.
http://www.joeware.net/freetools/tools/admod/index.htm


----------



## parvez9988

thx for the reply it was very userfull pensfan ...if any users wanna do this,pls read this article...http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-22_11-5483957.html


----------

